# 71 Duster 340



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Very good. I like this one.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

It's nice but it would be better if it were a kit that was assembled and not bought this way. 
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Your right, Chris. This is a diecast that was just taken from a box.
it would be better placed in the diecast section of this site.
Not really a modelcar.
Modelcars come dis-assembled, and you paint, and glue them together.
then you get a sense of accomplishment when completed.
This is just a diecast car removed from a box.


----------

